# 6.0 gm vs 5.7 hemi vs 5.4 ford



## fireguy

Questions about these gas motors in a 3/4 ton truck. Performance in towing power and mileage. Any thoughts? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Capt. Hooky

I cant speak for the Ford or GM, but the Hemi will burn ALLOT of fuel in a 3/4 ton. I am a diehard Dodge fan and I would not recommend that. I have a 3500 Cummins and I get 20 mpg on the highway.


----------



## ReelWork

The Ford 5.4 has been replaced with the 6.2 in the Super Duty lineup. It is a traditional, old style pushrod design with lots of room for more power. Hearing around 13-14 MPG average with the 6.2. 

I have the 6.7 powerstroke diesel in the F250 and seeing close to 17 MPG on average.


----------



## mustangeric

gm also has an avail. 6.2L engine


----------



## C.Hern5972

Had a bud that had a 3/4 ton dodge hemi megacab and he was getting 13-15 hwy

Towing his 24 ft boat 6-8


----------



## Navi

I thought gm's 6.2 wasn't available in the 3/4 ton?


Regardless I've had two of their 6.0 3/4 tons, an 01 and 07. I haven't done any towing with the 07 yet, the 01 would do what it needed to do. No it won't get the mileage a diesel will but if you aren't towing three times a week I just don't see the point in it unless you want to say you have a diesel


----------



## ReelWork

Navi, guess I just want to say I have a diesel...


----------



## williamcr

ReelWork said:


> The Ford 5.4 has been replaced with the 6.2 in the Super Duty lineup. It is a traditional, old style pushrod design with lots of room for more power. Hearing around 13-14 MPG average with the 6.2.
> 
> I have the 6.7 powerstroke diesel in the F250 and seeing close to 17 MPG on average.


Correct the 6.2 did replace the 5.4 for ford

Now with that being said 
I had a 3/4 ton GM with a 6.0 in it 
It was a single cab and 2 wheel drive. I used this truck as a work truck. This truck was a good truck but I only got 10 mpg
I now have a 2009 F250 with the 5.4 extended cab with a tool bed on it and its also 2 wheel drive. I keep probably 1 ton in the bed of this truck at all times and I run it hard. With some trailer pulling but generally less then 8000lbs. The ford averages 10mpg but I run this truck harder and carry more then the GM. However I fill it up almost everyday.
The hemi I have not used

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supergas

*GM Max Trailering Package*

You *cannot* get the 6.2L in a GM 3/4 ton truck. Better check your vehicle specs Eric...

With that said, I drive a 2007 GMC 1/2 ton, Z71, 4WD VortecMax.. this is the HD towing version GM offers in a 1/2 ton.. it has the 6.0L 367 HP engine which is different than the 3/4 ton..

The new GM 1/2 ton trucks are available with the 6.2L engine in the Max Trailering Package and are rated around 10,500 lbs towing... this package is 403 HP, 6 Speed tranny & a 9.5" posi rear end... Verrrry Stout...

"MAX Trailering Pack
6.2L V8 engine, automatic locking rear differential, 9.5" rear axle, front/rear disc brakes, fog lamps, 17" aluminum wheels Z85 Handling/Trailering suspension and Trailering Package"

I have owned both GM & Ford diesels, but this Maxed out 1/2 ton does it all for me.. I tow a 21 ft Wellcraft with no sweat, and I also haul a 22 ft trailer with a JD tractor, front end loader & shredder..

I average 14-16 MPG around town & 18-19 on the highway.. Towing is 10-11 MPG running 65-70

I would only replace my 07 with a new one to get the 6.2L.

good luck,

Supergas


----------



## offshorefanatic

My wife had the Hemi and it was ok untill she hooked up to my old bay boat. It got horrible fuel mileage and the tune-up every 36k miles (reccomended) is high$. The truck didnt like the 24ft bay boat at all. I got her a yukon denali with the 6.2 in it, the first week she had it she pulled the boat and to say the least was very impressed. It pulled 100 times better than her Hemi truck. The only problem so far with the 6.2 was the oil pan gasket had to be replaced at 20k miles.??We had a ford 5.4 iin the fleet which I never drove. All I know about it,was it was still running at 500k miles (when wrecked) and had the least amount of problems out of all of our fleet trucks(6.0 chevy). Hope this helps. Im partial to fords but I have to admit I really like the power out of her yukon.


----------



## Navi

ReelWork said:


> Navi, guess I just want to say I have a diesel...


Good for you, maybe you have other reasons to justify it, I dont. (insert whichever smiley face is appropriate)


----------

